# Any info on these Vostok appreciated.



## Angus (Feb 12, 2018)

Hi there

First time post and apologies if this has gone into the wrong section.

I have come into possession of a few Vostok Watches, there are also a couple of smaller ones that are not pictured. Is it possible for any help with any information about these models? I think I have got as far as that they are Vostok Komandirskie but please correct me on this if I am wrong.

Is there is any significance in the crown being at the 2 O'Clock on 2 of them and 3 O'Clock on one? I have a gold coloured/ plated model at the end and can't find any other images on these.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## RSR934 (Sep 26, 2017)

Hello Angus.

Welcome to the forum. A nice trio of watches you have there. I personally have no experience of them, as much as I like them. However there is a few discussions that have come and gone so I feel sure there will be someone on here who could offer you some advice and information.

Regards, Paul.


----------



## Angus (Feb 12, 2018)

Cheers for the welcome Paul.

I will be putting on some alternative straps this week and just start enjoying them.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. Don't forget that we have a search tool on the forum for finding past threads on Vostok watches.... We have several fans among past and present members.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Everyone's ( well most) members budget Mechanicals, wobbly crown and all. Plenty to collect :thumbsup:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Angus said:


> I will be putting on some alternative straps this week and just start enjoying them.


 Greetings. Even though you may not like them, don't throw away those straps, as they are possibly Soviet era and of interest to some collectors. (Like me :laughing2dw: ).


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

Not an expert by any means so happy to be corrected on any of this, but:

There are approximately eleventy billion varieties of Kommandirskie / Amphibia. They can generally be identified by the case and dial - yours have the '289' dial in two different case types - I think the middle one is a 341 case and the other two are the 331. The crown position is just down to the case shape. Has the plating been removed from the top one, or does it look like it came like that? Komandirskies have plated brass cases and are 20/50m water resistant, where the Amphibia is 200m and SS.

2414A manual wind 17J movement in all of yours.


----------



## Angus (Feb 12, 2018)

@WRENCH Certainly wont through them away as I may revert back to them as and when my it take my fancy! And I always like to keep my watches 'complete'!

@ziggy1024 Thanks a lot for the info that's really appreciated. The top one is how it came back in day, it does have a shine to it but the picture makes it look quite dull.


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

Angus said:


> @ziggy1024 Thanks a lot for the info that's really appreciated. The top one is how it came back in day, it does have a shine to it but the picture makes it look quite dull.


 No prob. Hope it was vaguely correct/useful. I like the look of that case - may even keep an eye out for one!

I think the shinier 'gold' ones are a TiN finish, but hard to tell whether yours is that or unplated brass without seeing it... although it does look a bit clean for bare brass!


----------



## Angus (Feb 12, 2018)

ziggy1024 said:


> No prob. Hope it was vaguely correct/useful. I like the look of that case - may even keep an eye out for one!
> 
> I think the shinier 'gold' ones are a TiN finish, but hard to tell whether yours is that or unplated brass without seeing it... although it does look a bit clean for bare brass!


 Interesting, could there be any makings on the inside of the case that would suggest what the case is made/ coated with? When I have been searching for images of the watches to match them up I couldn't find any that matched the case colouring of the brass/ gold one. It has basically been sitting in a drawer for nearly 30 years.

Either way I am looking forward to putting them into rotation with the rest of my collection.


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

Angus said:


> Interesting, could there be any makings on the inside of the case that would suggest what the case is made/ coated with? When I have been searching for images of the watches to match them up I couldn't find any that matched the case colouring of the brass/ gold one. It has basically been sitting in a drawer for nearly 30 years.
> 
> Either way I am looking forward to putting them into rotation with the rest of my collection.


 No idea on any markings, but I'd say that it'll almost certainly be Titanium nitride - does the finish look like this one?

http://forums.watchuseek.com/f10/vostok-komandirskie-tankist-w-2-oclock-crown-tini-coating-3353474.html


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

Welcome mate, I have a similar watch but different dial. As far as I could find out they were mid to late 80's.


----------



## Angus (Feb 12, 2018)

ziggy1024 said:


> No idea on any markings, but I'd say that it'll almost certainly be Titanium nitride - does the finish look like this one?
> 
> http://forums.watchuseek.com/f10/vostok-komandirskie-tankist-w-2-oclock-crown-tini-coating-3353474.html


 Yep that looks like the one, spot on sir. Another bit of info sorted so I can sound remotely knowledgeable if anyone asks about them.



Teg62x said:


> Welcome mate, I have a similar watch but different dial. As far as I could find out they were mid to late 80's.


 Hi, nice watch is it on 18mm lugs? Just about to order some straps and probably my eyes but mine seem between 17-18MM.

Late 80s early 90s time frame would be about right as that was when they were brought back from Moscow by a family member.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Bit late to the thread but here's a few old Russian catalogues with your watches in:

https://get.google.com/albumarchive/113098239036073221216/album/AF1QipNU_gB268b6odXj82U1PIeznkeO1adZqJ86XGkK

https://get.google.com/albumarchive/113098239036073221216/album/AF1QipM-Bswrllj2gbzWHqGTC7EPCNNEISHoyLgK7t-K

https://get.google.com/albumarchive/113098239036073221216/album/AF1QipN3v4oTCgmjbpbymW-ikCXrZgV2aLB7if85YAMR


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

got something similar


----------



## Angus (Feb 12, 2018)

Here they are with some more up to date straps for anyone interested!

The one on the Nato is losing 10min a day so will have to see if the costs warrant getting it repaired...


----------



## DryEagle (Apr 3, 2018)

If you can get some high res macro photos I coukd translate whatever text there is. Maybe some inside the case if the back is just plain polished?


----------

